
AWS experiencing connectivity issues - max0563
https://status.aws.amazon.com/
======
Sendotsh
I guess that’s why Discord is down.

~~~
max0563
Yeah, I thought it was my internet connection this morning. Spent like a half
hour trying to debug router issues only to realize that it's AWS. So many
sites aren't/weren't working. I can't even access the console.

